# Tame Pet Fancy Pigeons for Adoption



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi guys!

I am still looking to rehome a few of the little muttlie babies that hatched out while I had pneumonia and was unable to get into the loft to pull eggs.

The birds have all been handled daily and are very tame - I'd be willing to work out an excellent deal for someone who can give some of these babies a great home. 

While any of them would be great loft birds, if you're looking for a tame indoor companion/pet bird, then I've got the perfect candidates. 
Check my site for pics of the babies currently available.

http://www.sugarbunnie.com/available.html

Thanks all!
Best,
Kari Jo


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Pigeons do make wonderful pets! If only more people knew.


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

They are the best!!


----------



## williamE (Feb 24, 2011)

how much is shipping on them...???looked at the site and in interested in meeko, and or flick


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi! Flat shipping, includes brand new unused box for 1 or 2 birds, is $50. 3-4 birds in the large box is $70.

I really need to find these babies homes ASAP so I am happy to work out an _excellent _deal for the right home! I would love to see Mikko and Peppin go together but would love to see Flick get a great home too!

Kari Jo


----------



## Brant (Feb 15, 2011)

I sent you a PM


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Wrote you back! And, for the record, for the right homes I am happy to help with shipping costs if it means the birds get to have a great new home!


----------

